# содержимое с



## Interprete

In a video game about exoplanetary exploration, there is an explanation that says:

Капсужы с ресурсами были отправлены вперед по пути нашего следования. Отправьте юнит дла исследования содержимого капсулы с ресурсами.

I don't understand the syntax of the underlined part. What does the c refer to? the content (содержимое) or the capsule?
I read it as 'send a unit to explore the content of the capsule WITH ressources (???) which doesn't make much sense.

Thanks!


----------



## Şafak

It does. You need to send a unit that will *explore / research the contents* of *the capsule with resources*.


----------



## Interprete

But does this mean you need to mobilize resources to explore the contents of the capsule ? Or does it mean you explore the resources contained in the capsule?


----------



## Awwal12

Interprete said:


> исследования содержимого капсулы с ресурсами.


Капсула с ресурсами (lit. "the capsule with resources", i.e. the capsule which contains resources) > содержимое капсулы с ресурсами (that is, the _particular_ content of the capsule) > исследование содержимого капсулы с ресурсами. Looks like a usual genitive chain, where "с ресурсами" obviously modifies "капсула"; "исследование... с ресурсами" makes no sense.


----------



## Vadim K

Let's imagine that there are two types of capsules. First type of capsules is capsules WITH resourses. And the second one is capsules WITHOUT resourses. In this case we are talking about the exploration the contents of the capsule WITH resourses.


----------



## Interprete

Thank you. So more generally *c* can often mean 'with' in the sense of 'containing'?


----------



## Awwal12

Interprete said:


> Thank you. So more generally *c* can often mean 'with' in the sense of 'containing'?


Much like in English, in fact ("A capsule with 4 astronauts splashes down" etc.), though probably it's used a bit more extensively.


----------



## Interprete

Thanks Awwal12. Although I'm pretty sure in English you would say 'a capsule with resources in it' or 'a capsule containing resources' (and in your example, 'a capsule with 4 astronauts on board'), which is precisely why I was puzzled by the syntax here.

Edit: see here for example: SpaceX capsule with four astronauts on board docks with the International Space Station


----------



## Awwal12

Well, "SpaceX Capsule With 4 Astronauts Splashes Down Off Florida" is an actual headline from NDTV's site. But I agree that an English sentence would more typically contain some additional specification.


----------



## nizzebro

This might sometimes be context-driven, "возьми коробку с конфетами" suggests that there is a box with candies inside,
"возьми конфеты с пряниками" means "take both candies and honey-cakes" (where the latter appears like in addition, to some degree).
As for the verb исследовать, the only combinations with 'с' possible are: исследовать (вместе) с (кем-то ещё); исследовать с усердием/рвением/тщательностью etc; исследовать _с использованием_ ресурсов.


----------



## Şafak

Interprete said:


> Or does it mean you explore the resources contained in the capsule?


This.

We'd say the same in English, and there's no reason to add "in it". I do find "in it" redundant in the sentence even though that's how I usually speak English.



Interprete said:


> Thank you. So more generally *c* can often mean 'with' in the sense of 'containing'?



Yes.


----------



## Interprete

Awwal12 said:


> Well, "SpaceX Capsule With 4 Astronauts Splashes Down Off Florida" is an actual headline from NDTV's site. But I agree that an English sentence would more typically contain some additional specification.


True, but this is a headline, so they were probably limited by word count. When you take the first sentence of this article, it says 'a capsule carrying 4 astronauts'. To me it's pretty clear that 'a capsule with 4 astronauts' is sloppy English.



Şafak said:


> This.
> 
> We'd say the same in English, and there's no reason to add "in it". I do find "in it" redundant in the sentence even though that's how I usually speak English.


It is definitely not redundant. In English 'with' does not imply the accompanying thing is inside the first one. If it is, you have to specify. I'm almost certain that if you said 'Let's explore this capsule with resources!' to a native English speaker, they would just give you a blank stare, and the least problematic interpretation of such a sentence would be that you want to use some resources to go and explore the capsule.

But anyway I have my answer, so thank you all!


----------



## nizzebro

Interprete said:


> I'm almost certain that if you said 'Let's explore this capsule with resources!' to a native English speaker, they would just give you a blank stare, and the least problematic interpretation of such a sentence would be that you want to use some resources to go and explore the capsule.


It looks as if that 'in it' is also used to avoid mixing the container-related concept with the instrumental one; then, the point is not containers-and-contents  (which in Russian is not the basic meaning either, I'd say just union of two things is the basis) - but, rather that 'с' does not have the instrumental  function - we have the instrumental case for that,  or use other kind of phrases in such cases.


----------



## Interprete

nizzebro said:


> It looks as if that 'in it' is also used to avoid mixing the container-related concept with the instrumental one; then, the point is not containers-and-contents  (which in Russian is not the basic meaning either, I'd say just union of two things is the basis) - but, rather that 'с' does not have the instrumental  function - we have the instrumental case for that,  or use other kind of phrases in such cases.


That's a very helpful point, thanks!


----------



## elroy

Interprete said:


> I'm almost certain that if you said 'Let's explore this capsule with resources!' to a native English speaker, they would just give you a blank stare, and the least problematic interpretation of such a sentence would be that you want to use some resources to go and explore the capsule.


The "capsule containing resources" reading is not totally impossible, but the "explore using resources" reading is much, much more likely.  It's the default/predominant reading.  The other reading would require a very clear context.


----------



## Sobakus

It seems like _капсула с ресурсами, коробка с конфетами_ correspond to English "a resource capsule" and "a box of candy". Also, there's yet another reading of "with" if you don't disambiguate it using 'in it', namely "accompanied by": _I explored the capsule with my friends._


----------



## Awwal12

Sobakus said:


> Also, there's yet another reading of "with" if you don't disambiguate it using 'in it', namely "accompanied by": _I explored the capsule with my friends._


It works equally well in Russian (с кем-л.) and in English (with smb.), where semantically applicable.
Still, the Russian construction "c + instr." is generally limited to various cases of co-presence, which seem easier to sort out in the context.


----------

